# It's official!!



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

I finally put a deposit down on my first Havanese puppy and can't wait for September 1st when she comes home!! Her name is Paisley.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! In order to post a picture go advanced, then go to manage attachments, a browers will open, chose your photo, wait for it to load, then sumit. Good luck, can't wait to see your pup.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome and looking forward to alot of pictures of Paisley!


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the instructions on how to post a picture! It worked!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

You'll find this wait time much like a pregnancy. So much anticipation & getting things ready for Paisley. Then the excitement of bringing her home. You'll be totally in love within minutes. Looking forward to your adventure.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

All I can say is "Awwwwwwwwwww!"


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments! Do any of you experienced owners have an opinion on the color she will be? I know they can change colors but was wondering if any of you have seen this color combo on a puppy before and if they grew up to be all white or stayed multi-colored?? It really doesn't matter to me what color she is but I am just curious and lack experience.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

leg71 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments! Do any of you experienced owners have an opinion on the color she will be? I know they can change colors but was wondering if any of you have seen this color combo on a puppy before and if they grew up to be all white or stayed multi-colored?? It really doesn't matter to me what color she is but I am just curious and lack experience.


That's part of the wonderful mystery of raising a Havanese puppy. Mine was white (avatar picture) and has stayed white, which I expected. Maybe Paisley will be a cream with a white patch on her forehead????


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a doll and so tiny, it never fails to amaze me how small they start out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, she is adorable!!! I would guess that she will turn mostly white as she grows up, but we never know with these guys!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is so cuet! I bet she will be white. Cant wait for more pictures


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think she will turn to a light cream shade,but as you know the creamy/golden ones can subtly change coat colour up until 3 years old and maybe even beyond!Have you met her Mum or Dad,that might give you an idea,or ask the breeder what she thinks.As you say you will love her what ever colour she turns out to be.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

How fun for you! She is a beauty, for sure! Can't wait to watch her grow up with you!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

She's adorable! Congratulations


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

My guess, and it's only a guess, is she'll wind up more white with some gold shading. Will be watching for pictures as she grows up.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats! Love her name!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Paisley is for sure a sweet little havanese niblet.
Look forward to hearing more about her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

precious for sure . Enjoy the wait LOL


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Paisley is darling! I am in the same boat with you... Our Hudson will be coming home in mid-August. The waiting is making us crazy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

She is adorable! Can't wait to see pics of her in the weeks to come. The wait will be long but so worth it!



leg71 said:


> ...have an opinion on the color she will be? I know they can change colors but was wondering if any of you have seen this color combo on a puppy before and if they grew up to be all white or stayed multi-colored?? It really doesn't matter to me what color she is but I am just curious and lack experience.


She will be mostly white, at times, her spots will get darker, but they do change from light to dark to light, and so on.

Here are two pics of my Bumi. Once when he was days old and one of him as an adult. Notice how very dark his face and spots were as a pup and how light his spots are now. His face is mostly white, only his ears stayed dark Gold with Black.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll!! Let the count-down begin!( Whimsy looked exactly like that when she was born and she is now cream with some peachy color on her back and ears)


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG, I'm in love with her name!!! Don't get me wrong, she's as cute as a button, but that name is the best!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats! You'll have her before you know it.


----------

